# Best Super line for Baitcaster



## MDH (Aug 1, 2006)

Hey guys, 

I'm in the market for another baitcaster reel to jig with this summer, but I'd also like to use it for bass in the summer and cast with it. What is the best braid type line for a baitcaster. I've seen some commercials of some super lines that are made for baitcasters I think, but I can't remember. What do you all reccomend for both jigging and casting ability later in the spring/summer? 

Thanks, 

MDH


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Low profile (Bass) baitcasters- 20# Power Pro. If you're a baitcast newb, use 30#.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Gee how did I know I'd see Power Pro when I opened your reply ESOX?:lol:

I used to use Fireline but ESOX showed me the error of my ways and straightened me out. I jumped on the Power Pro bandwagon and haven't looked back.

John


----------



## MDH (Aug 1, 2006)

Ok, I've usually used fireline but I have heard that it's not that good for a baitcaster. So is powerpro better in terms of back lashes and such compared to fireline? Is it the shape of the line that makes it better? 

Thanks, 

MDH


----------



## sea nympho (Aug 7, 2006)

There are still a couple uses for_ FireLine_..._PowerPro_ covers the rest.

I still prefer _FireLine_ on my spinnerbait rod & heavy jigging rod...mostly due to it being a coated line...vs uncoated lines like _PowerPro_. I'd say _FireLine_ is no more backlashy than_ PowerPro_...baitcasting or spinning.

Don't get me wrong though, I don't _enjoy_ turning the line around on my _FireLine_ reels...:lol:

I'm looking to save some dough this year..however...and plan on buying some bulk spools of Cabelas or BPS label lines...anyone have experience w/ these?


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

Power Pro. It's all you need. I don't like the "flatness" of Fireline, it's not round. I have seen it "stick" on a reel due to this.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Firelines flatness, stifness and brittleness has me convinced I don't want it on anything.


----------



## Flash (Jan 17, 2006)

As a relatively newer angler, my research led me to PowerPro. I have used it now 2 years and like it very much. I generally spool up 30# but have 15# on one Shimano Spirex Spinning reel. My 4 baitcasters have either Braid or Flourocarbon or some combination of the two. 50# braid on my froggin stick throwin in the slop. 30# PowerPro for general casting duties (plugs/spoons/spinners) and 12# Flouro for jiggin.

My brother was a diehard fireline and spiderwire fanatic until I finally got him to try PowerPro. Now he swears by PowerPro and he actually catches fish (unlike his older brother who just tries hard). :coolgleam:coolgleam:coolgleam


----------



## jigworm (Jan 10, 2003)

Switched from fireline to power pro a few years ago and don't regret a minute of it. Still use Trilene XL mono on the crankbait rod, but thats about it.....


----------

